# Saanen buck and Oberhasli doe



## Goatfarmer (Jul 25, 2009)

We are gona be breeding our Saanen buck to our Oberhasli doe. Does anyone have any ideas what the kid will look like??


----------



## Aped (Jul 25, 2009)

This is a saanen/alpine mixed wether that I will be acquiring. The saanen was the doe. Oberhaslis are similar in color to Alpines, I think.So maybe this would be a good idea of possible color? This guy looks pretty saanen to me though.


----------



## Goatfarmer (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks!!  We were hoping for maybe a paint color. Guess well have to wait and see.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 26, 2009)

I crossed our Ob buck to our Saanen x Nubian doe and got 2 doelings that looked pure Ob (dark w/ black trim).  We're repeating the breeding again this year.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jul 26, 2009)

A first time cross between a pure Saanen and anything else will result in a white (Saanen color) kid.  We have several Ober/Saanen X's.  We are working on a breed now that will use a Saanen/Kiko bread to a Nubian or Oberhasli.  We want some of the Kiko ability to fight parasites, with good milking qualities.

Chris


----------

